# Luxury in Sydney



## nicoletse (Dec 29, 2011)

I usually don't do luxury, but I want to stay someplace posh for a long weekend in Sydney. Suggestions? Restaurants?


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

Yeah - Hilton CBD looks luxury enough to me 

If you are after something cheaper try checking wotif or check-in.com and look within Sydney CBD. 

Restaurants? Heaps of them. Some good ones include Japanese Ramen Bar at Liverpool St, some restaurants in Chinatown, Irish Pub...


----------



## Carolthompson (Jan 19, 2012)

Perhaps i can add here some questions What is the Best Hotels might be okay...


----------



## ramblingaway2 (Jan 21, 2014)

I don't really mind "luxury" if it comes cheap .


----------



## ramblingaway2 (Jan 21, 2014)

nicoletse said:


> I usually don't do luxury, but I want to stay someplace posh for a long weekend in Sydney. Suggestions? Restaurants?


I don't really mind "luxury" if it comes cheap


----------

